# Picture a day?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Any one up for posting a picture of some thing a day?
I am going to start with two, Mom brought her baby up to my side yard to show us. She laid down and stayed there a couple hours while the baby ran around in safety for a while.





 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure about a picture a day, but here are a couple I took the other day:


----------

